# Dreading Bath Day!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well it's bath day again.:angry: Does it ever get any easier? I am dreading it sooooooo much. Sorry, I just felt like complaining to other sufferers of the dreaded bath day.......:smrofl: and maybe get some sympathy....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think it gets easier for the fluff, but not for us. Not for me atleast. I always get sooo lazy about it but oh well, this is what I signed up for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No sympathy here, Kandis... I have 4 to do on Sunday!! LOL. I was lucky last week, on Friday 3 went to the groomers, so I only had to bath Dewey!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> No sympathy here, Kandis... I have 4 to do on Sunday!! LOL. I was lucky last week, on Friday 3 went to the groomers, so I only had to bath Dewey!!



Ooooh Deborah you are not helping my cause. :HistericalSmiley: The groomer is what I need tonight, I'm so jealous. :innocent:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, you have my sympathy. I just gave Leila a bath about an hour ago. Although she did do a lot better this time, BOTH of us still ended up wet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ha, I know I'm gonna be wet if I bath Penny. I could put her off a day or so, but that Sammie - no way he is DIRTY! :w00t: He is the easiest one to bath though, Penny not so much, she is a wiggle worm. See I am talking myself out of one already. :blush:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Send them over here- i will give them a bath!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Send them over here- i will give them a bath!


Ahhh---OK, now I am ready....I think the groomer would be cheaper Marisa :HistericalSmiley: but I am sure they would LOVE to meet Obi and Auntie Marisa much more. 
xxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie's on his way.......he ain't smiling either. :angry: Penny took off to her bed under the table.:HistericalSmiley: they know...

thanks guys!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I think it gets easier for the fluff, but not for us. *Not for me at least. *I always get sooo lazy about it but oh well, this is what I signed up for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Me either! :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm with you girl. Addie and Jack need a bath tonight. Lily is easy to bathe, she had one earlier this week. I'm hoping my DH and DS' decide to bathe them before I get home from work.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Some weekends I love giving all three their baths and some weekends I dread it. Guess it depends on what else is on my plate.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I don't like bath day either and I only have one to bath. He gets me so wet and my back hurts bending over the tub, but its all worth it in the end to have a clean smelling freshly bathed little guy. Thank goodness I only have the one!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis i'll trade you, i'll take your 2 to bathe and you can have my 5 to bathe or maybe i can just send them to Auntie Marisa and Obi! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Well 4 out of the 5 aren't too bad when it comes to bath time, i just have to find them and then there's Kelly, i'm soaked by the time i'm finished with her. :blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb- I'll bet your so tired when you finished with all yours. :w00t: I would have to spread them out somehow.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie is done! :wub: He has the visor look in this pic......lol









He is always hungry after his bath! 








Thanks Mom! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of the main reasons I only have one Malt is the baths!

Bailey is due tomorrow and I am dreading it. He is very good about his bath, but he is in a Town & Country cut so his legs take forever to dry. He has a wonderful heavy silk coat, but it's a chore to dry.


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey!!!! What a coincidence!! Tomorrow is bath-the-Papillon day!!!!

It will take two grown adults to bathe a 4 pound puppy!!!

It's going to be a rodeo!!! LOL

Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, Sammie, you look so nice and clean. I bet you smell good too. See if you can talk Penny into being a good girl when she gets hers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> One of the main reasons I only have one Malt is the baths!
> 
> Bailey is due tomorrow and I am dreading it. He is very good about his bath, but he is in a Town & Country cut so his legs take forever to dry. He has a wonderful heavy silk coat, but it's a chore to dry.


I know it must take forever to dry baileys coat. But it's pretty. 
Luckily Sammie is my good little boy. I think he would let me do anything without complaint. Penny is learning but :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, Kandis...I was going to bathe Rose and Eva today. By the time I got around to it, I was too tired...:smilie_tischkante: Hey, you got Sammie done...I applaud you.:aktion033: Now I have to do mine tomorrow..be glad you don't have to bathe Eva!:w00t: I have cut her hair twice, but you can't even tell...it grows so fast..and it is amazingly thick..but aren't they cute when they are all clean..they feel so good after their baths and act so silly afterwards.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I really dread bath day! During the fall and winter (football season) I cheat and send them to the groomer every other week because I typically don't have the extra weekend day for doggy baths. At least that's the excuse I tell myself!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ladodd said:


> I'm with you girl. Addie and Jack need a bath tonight. Lily is easy to bathe, she had one earlier this week. I'm hoping my DH and DS' decide to bathe them before I get home from work.


Well did you get a pass last night, did he bath them? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> I don't like bath day either and I only have one to bath. He gets me so wet and my back hurts bending over the tub, but its all worth it in the end to have a clean smelling freshly bathed little guy. Thank goodness I only have the one!


Kathy-I know what you mean, I tried the tub and it was way too hard on my back. It's the big sink for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Some weekends I love giving all three their baths and some weekends I dread it. Guess it depends on what else is on my plate.


I guess it's like that for all of us, huh. last night I really was dreading it more than usual. Penny is going in as soon at it warms up some outside.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Avec Bravissimo said:


> Hey!!!! What a coincidence!! Tomorrow is bath-the-Papillon day!!!!
> 
> It will take two grown adults to bathe a 4 pound puppy!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! good luck with that 4 lb gorilla too....:HistericalSmileyenny moves around alot still. she is better some days more than others. I never know.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, Sammie, you look so nice and clean. I bet you smell good too. See if you can talk Penny into being a good girl when she gets hers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thanks Pam. He turned out ok. He was very good with his bath. I think he was on tired side, and that helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Okay, Kandis...I was going to bathe Rose and Eva today. By the time I got around to it, I was too tired...:smilie_tischkante: Hey, you got Sammie done...I applaud you.:aktion033: Now I have to do mine tomorrow..be glad you don't have to bathe Eva!:w00t: I have cut her hair twice, but you can't even tell...it grows so fast..and it is amazingly thick..but aren't they cute when they are all clean..they feel so good after their baths and act so silly afterwards.:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks April. I have one to go today! You go girl! I know Eva must be the handful to bath/comb out for sure. :HistericalSmiley:with that pretty coat. 
Post some pics when they are done if your up to it....:chili:They love to zoomie afterwards, and I love snuggling with them after the bath. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I really dread bath day! During the fall and winter (football season) I cheat and send them to the groomer every other week because I typically don't have the extra weekend day for doggy baths. At least that's the excuse I tell myself!


I have thought of that. Letting the groomer do just a bath every 2 weeks. but with price of monthly grooming I haven't done it.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Today is bath day already???? 
Dusty sez he no like baff day. 
Jappa sez he goin bye bye. 
Mommy sez maybe we'll put up the Christmas tree instead. 
Puppies sez Yessssssss!


Sammie you look adorable after your bath. I love your cut, looks soft and fluffy like a teddy bear.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just curious how long does it take everyone the bathe your Malt? 

I did it in 45 minutes last week, down from my normal hour. Not having to dry a topknot anymore helps. My Edemco dryer really does cut down on drying time, too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Just curious how long does it take everyone the bathe your Malt?
> 
> I did it in 45 minutes last week, down from my normal hour. Not having to dry a topknot anymore helps. My Edemco dryer really does cut down on drying time, too.


Huuuummm, not sure. Sammie is faster with his short hair, and he behaves so well. I towel dry him with 2 towels on sofa (he loves that part best :aktion033 then I blow dry him. I'd say 15 mi bath, 10 min sofa, 15 min dry. I'd say 40-45 minutes. Penny takes about 1 hr total. She fights in the sink :w00t:, so I keep having to move her. Once she is out of the water, she is fine. Weird.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MARJ----I gotta check out your dryer. I got one at TJMax for pets. I love it, it sits on a stand. in winter months I use mine on lowest warm setting to start with, then use the one on stand once I start brushing/combing out. It's not a great one 20 bucks I think, but it's better than one I had. I want a grooming table really bad.

edit: wow, I love that one.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Today is bath day already????
> Dusty sez he no like baff day.
> Jappa sez he goin bye bye.
> Mommy sez maybe we'll put up the Christmas tree instead.
> ...


I pick the TREE! :chili::chiline chilli for J & D.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Just curious how long does it take everyone the bathe your Malt?
> 
> I did it in 45 minutes last week, down from my normal hour. Not having to dry a topknot anymore helps. My Edemco dryer really does cut down on drying time, too.


Thanks Marjy, 
which model did you buy?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I bathed sugar last night took 45 minutes to brush wash and dry her ,
the older she gets the nore baths she seems to need , the rest of my dogs usualy take a hour each to bath and dry .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Marjy,
> which model did you buy?


I got the Edemco stand dryer that Stacy and several other people recommended. PetEdge carries it, but I got it from Amazon. It was cheaper there since I have _PRIME_ and the shipping was free.

Amazon.com: Edemco Economy Stand Pet Dryer with Heat, 1-1/2 HP: Pet Supplies


The dryer is very loud and takes some getting used to, but it does cut down on the drying time. I used a human hair dryer on a stand for Lady, but I kept her in s shorter puppy cut plus her hair was much thinner.

I bought a grooming table ten years ago, but I never use it. I bought a baby's changing table which I like much better. The two shelves underneath are great for keeping supplies.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I got the Edemco stand dryer that Stacy and several other people recommended. PetEdge carries it, but I got it from Amazon. It was cheaper there since I have _PRIME_ and the shipping was free.
> 
> Amazon.com: Edemco Economy Stand Pet Dryer with Heat, 1-1/2 HP: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...



Marj - do you mind sharing a picture of your set up? Think I am going to have to invest a little in grooming with the prospect of some foster(s) coming on board.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Marj - do you mind sharing a picture of your set up? Think I am going to have to invest a little in grooming with the prospect of some foster(s) coming on board.


I will after I do Bailey's bath. I can't procrastinate anymore! LOL!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Today is bath day already????
> Dusty sez he no like baff day.
> Jappa sez he goin bye bye.
> Mommy sez maybe we'll put up the Christmas tree instead.
> ...


I vote for the tree and pics of the tree! 

Of course Sammie looks adorable like my little CM! :wub:



Ladysmom said:


> Just curious how long does it take everyone the bathe your Malt?
> 
> I did it in 45 minutes last week, down from my normal hour. Not having to dry a topknot anymore helps. My Edemco dryer really does cut down on drying time, too.


When i do baths either today or tomorrow i'll find out how long it takes, i have 3 in coat and 2 cut down, i keep going back and forth with Riley's coat. I love my Edemco dryer and would probably still be drying the pups from last weeks bath if i was using a regular blowdryer. :blush: :HistericalSmiley:




Ladysmom said:


> I got the Edemco stand dryer that Stacy and several other people recommended. PetEdge carries it, but I got it from Amazon. It was cheaper there since I have _PRIME_ and the shipping was free.
> The dryer is very loud and takes some getting used to, but it does cut down on the drying time.
> I bought a grooming table ten years ago, but I never use it. I bought a baby's changing table which I like much better. The two shelves underneath are great for keeping supplies.



I have the older Edemco, it's a white one and have a grooming table that i've used maybe 1/2 dozen times and bought the changing table and liked the shelves for the baskets and storage but didn't like grooming on it, so the table is back in the garage until i change my mind again (must be a gemini thing) :HistericalSmiley: I just put whoever is getting dried on my lap and we just sit in a chair and dry them and then when i do topknots and comb out i put a towel on the ottoman and put them there, this seems to work much better for me for the moment until i change my mind again.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Marj - do you mind sharing a picture of your set up? Think I am going to have to invest a little in grooming with the prospect of some foster(s) coming on board.


Here you go!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice and impressive Marj. Can we come to your house to give baths?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kandis, this is very similar to the hand brush dryer that I use. Mine is the same brand, just slightly different model number and color. It's fairly quiet and straightens the coat while you dry and brush at the same time! I really love it. It's not bulky and it's get for human hair too!












fYI: the ones from Japan and Taiwan are compatible in the US.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

These are the two I have. The one in the right is older. The one on the left is the one I got on my recent trip. 

The brush part comes of too if you just want to use it as a small blow dryer.

Panasonic (formerly national) makes the best ones-- much better than any of the ones sold in the US in stores. I wish I picked up a few extra to send to anyone who wanted- definitely much cheaper in Asia than online. Still worth the money though if you're looking to get one!!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I love bathing Albert !! With all this crappy weather here in Scotland there's plenty of rinse off too in the shower !!! X


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Very nice and impressive Marj. Can we come to your house to give baths?


It really is easier to have a grooming station set up. 

I love, love, love my Edemco dryer! I got Bailey's bath done in 1/2 hour today! That was with shampooing twice, conditioning and blow drying!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> It really is easier to have a grooming station set up.
> 
> I love, love, love my Edemco dryer! I got Bailey's bath done in 1/2 hour today! That was with shampooing twice, conditioning and blow drying!



Thanks for all the good info and pics Marjy of your grooming room. Very helpful. The baby table is a good alternative. I think I'm going with the turntable one. 
xxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> These are the two I have. The one in the right is older. The one on the left is the one I got on my recent trip.
> 
> The brush part comes of too if you just want to use it as a small blow dryer.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much Marisa. I am going to order that dryer/brush. Prob work well with Sammie shorter coat. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marjy, whats in the cabinet. supplies? I wish I could twitch my nose and your set up would be here......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Thank you SO much Marisa. I am going to order that dryer/brush. Prob work well with Sammie shorter coat. :thumbsup:


I think it will work great on penny and sammie! Ive used it for years on my own hair. Just verify that it's the correct voltage or get an appropriate adapter if needed .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Marjy, whats in the cabinet. supplies? I wish I could twitch my nose and your set up would be here......:HistericalSmiley:


No, that's Bailey armoire for his clothes. It's packed full. I have a slight dog clothes addiction. :brownbag:

I had all this for Lady. I just had to get rid of the pink! The armoire used have pink and chocolate ladybugs stenciled on it. It was easy to makeover the changing table with a new pad cover.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have been putting off bathing Ollie for the past couple days. Can't wash him in the sink as he is too active and the bathtub kills my back. Maybe tomorrow I'll go down to Petco and use their self service. The tub is high and I can hook Ollie to a tether strap so he can't get too far from me. Bathtime is a stressful time in our house!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I have been putting off bathing Ollie for the past couple days. Can't wash him in the sink as he is too active and the bathtub kills my back. Maybe tomorrow I'll go down to Petco and use their self service. The tub is high and I can hook Ollie to a tether strap so he can't get too far from me. Bathtime is a stressful time in our house!


Donna-that sounds like a great idea :thumbsup:. I have trouble with my back too. That's why I use the big sink. Plenty room but the tub is better IMHO. 
Take care,
xxxx:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I just have the kitchen sink or bathtub so going to a self service is easier. I think it costs $15-$20, but they furnish everything.


----------

